# Desertatia 2010



## Dumpsterhump (Mar 4, 2010)

I remember seeing a post last year for Libertatia. Thought some of you may be intrested in this springs Desertatia.









Verbal Abuse
Destructive Bastards
Bonesnapper
Un Dia Mas
Gallery
Temple Of Dagon
Eat The Living 
Blood Stained Reality
Systematic Abuse
Semtex Vex

More info comming..


----------



## xbocax (Mar 4, 2010)

yup yup i should be sellin mah tacos there


----------



## BUMJUG (Mar 4, 2010)

temple of dagon is dope....verbal abuse is cool too....


----------



## BUMJUG (Mar 4, 2010)

is it in the same place as the last desertatia??


----------



## Dumpsterhump (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm not sure, but I was told it was a while back. I'll try to findout soon, but they usually give the exact location last minute.


----------



## Rash L (Mar 4, 2010)

I'll probably end up there if the cars arent full


----------

